# Inverness Raft Race - 5 Sept



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We're planning on heading up to Inverness for the weekend of 4-7 September.

Its the River Ness Raft Race on the Saturday and its usually good for a laugh 



We'll be staying in Bught Park, which is an easy walk into town. 
Inverness is a great city - good shopping and very scenic with lots of nice walks.

PM me if you fancy joining us


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooh hezza might be able to come!!!! Depends on Gavs off duty.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Ooooh hezza might be able to come!!!! Depends on Gavs off duty.


----------

